# What Is Your BMI?



## Lon (Apr 2, 2015)

[h=2][/h]BODY MASS INDEX-----This is an important indicator for your overall health---Test your self and post 

Mine is 24.1


BMI Calculator​


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

I take BMI results with a grain of salt because they do not take into consideration how much muscle someone has.  Someone who is very muscular can have a BMI that tells them they are obese.  So I never bother to calculate mine any more.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 2, 2015)

Mine is 21.0


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I take BMI results with a grain of salt because they do not take into consideration how much muscle someone has.


 Yes,that`s why I ignore it too... That`s my story and I`m stickin` to it...


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 2, 2015)

Nor do they take age and gender into consideration...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 2, 2015)

Lon, I'm afraid in your long tradition of asking politically incorrect questions, you've asked another.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 2, 2015)

BMI? Um...I'm so rail-thin that it's probably a minus-something.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh I have a little love handle around the waist, My Wii fit ,game told me last time I stepped on the platform, that at Just over 5 ft and 67 kg I was OBESE  so maybe you can work it out for me ...... And tell me if my Wii fit game is telling me HUGE fibs ..


----------



## Lon (Apr 2, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Lon, I'm afraid in your long tradition of asking politically incorrect questions, you've asked another.



Well, that's just me Josiah.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2015)

Well according to that chart  (which BTW clearly explains how the BMI may not be correct as already described by Ameriscot..) .. Mine is between 18.5 and 24...


...but Lon , why didn't you just ask straight out if people are overweight, rather than all the BS about the BMI..because that's what you _really_ wanted to know wasn't it?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 2, 2015)

Well as I explained just above Im OBESE according to my Wii Fit


----------



## old spartan (Apr 2, 2015)

not a useful number really. Just used to categorize people. If you know body weight, body fat % and which way each are moving, you can make an informed decision about what to do.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 2, 2015)

It's 28. _something_.   My Dr. told me to keep it under 29 and I'm trying.   My goal is BMI=25.

Ya'all are skinny!!!


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2015)

Lon said:


> BODY MASS INDEX-----This is an important indicator for your overall health---Test your self and post


BMI is one indicator of a persons overall physical fitness.  Increasingly the Waist to Height Ratio is being looked upon as another very good measurement of a persons well being.  Ideally, the waist measurement should be half or less of a persons height.  Belly Fat is a condition that indicates problems.

http://www.health-calc.com/body-composition/waist-to-height-ratio 
​


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I take BMI results with a grain of salt because they do not take into consideration how much muscle someone has.  Someone who is very muscular can have a BMI that tells them they are obese.  So I never bother to calculate mine any more.



Be careful, all those grains of salt add up. You might be messing up your electrolyte balance


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

I just weighed myself and I'm  8 stone 9 which is 54.88 KG's or 121 Pounds


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

rob said:


> be careful, all those grains of salt add up. You might be messing up your electrolyte balance



lol!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I just weighed myself and I'm  8 stone 9 which is 54.88 KG's or 121 Pounds



Skinny girl!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

LOL...I'm not skinny, quite solid in fact  ..and although I'd like a flatter stomach and get in a size  8 ( is that a US 4)? ..In reality  wouldn't want to be any slimmer than I am now because at this age I'd end up looking scrawny.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I'm not skinny, quite solid in fact  ..and although I'd like a flatter stomach and get in a size  8 ( is that a US 4)? ..In reality  wouldn't want to be any slimmer than I am now because at this age I'd end up looking scrawny.



What's your height?  I'm 5' 4 1/2" and if I weighed that I'd look like a toothpick.

As for sizes, you can't really compare as it depends totally on the brand.  Expensive brands are labeled as very tiny sizes, while cheaper brands are more reasonable in sizing.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

6 feet


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> 6 feet



LOL!  You must be invisible!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

:lofl: I'm really 5' 1'


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> :lofl: I'm really 5' 1'



Aye, right.  That sounds like a good weight for that height.  I knew you were shorter than me as you'd mentioned your height before somewhere.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2015)

BMI........nope, don't go by that either. Wife and I know that we could (should?) lose some 20 pounds, but even that is hard to do at our age and have to give up some of the foods we eat. When my wife says "I'm fat", I show her photos of men and women online who are really overweight.......much, much more than 20 pounds. She smiles and doesn't complain anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> BMI........nope, don't go by that either. Wife and I know that we could (should?) lose some 20 pounds, but even that is hard to do at our age and have to give up some of the foods we eat. When my wife says "I'm fat", I show her photos of men and women online who are really overweight.......much, much more than 20 pounds. She smiles and doesn't complain anymore.



Sorry CR but didn't you mention before that both you and your wife are diabetic?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 3, 2015)

Yea, we both are. But, being 20 pounds overweight really isn't that much of a problem. Now, 50 plus pounds is definitely a problem, but for some diabetics, that don't even bother them. Both of our doctor's sure don't push us to lose it. They suggest it, but don't push it. There are lots of diabetics out there that are overweight by more than 20 pounds. 



hollydolly said:


> Sorry CR but didn't you mention before that both you and your wife are diabetic?


----------



## Debby (Apr 4, 2015)

BMI is 19.91, 5'4" and 118 lbs and with good muscles cause I work out with weights.  Actually, if I got regular sleep I could honestly say that I feel better now than I did for most of my younger years.  I didn't put any focus on healthy living during a lot of that because I was too busy with ferrying kids to and from, doing some office work for my husbands business and just life's 'stuff'.  But when I was 45, because we got our kids a couple of horses and I didn't want to get dumped and break something, I started exercising and it sort of expanded to an improved lifestyle.  Yep, the only fly in the ointment is lousy sleep patterns.


----------

